# Polyurea



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone here do anything with Polyurea or Foam?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Benny,
not a hot topic I guess. Here is a link to a top tier manufacturer. You may already know the guys. Look forward to talking w/ you soon.

http://www.metacrylics.com/


----------

